# Other Pets > Horses >  Working with the filly on slow trotting (video and pictures)

## SlitherinSisters

I guess I'm taking over this section of the forums  :Embarassed:  

Anyway, I worked with the filly on her slow trot. She has a fantastically slow and smooth slow trot, which is what you want for Western Pleasure, so I was trying to pry it out of her. The goal was to trot around the entire ring without breaking trot by going faster or slower. She didn't do that till later in the day, so there is no video of that. I was also working with her on leg pressure. I was moving her to the fence and turning her with leg pressure and reins only as a reminder if she didn't listen. She's getting pretty good at it, but needs work of course. She was a little wound up. 

If you have your sound on, she neighs in the beginning REALLY loud.
YouTube - Working With the Filly on Slow Trotting

Filly and Mom


After the ride, it was hot day!



Mom getting her whiskers trimmed 



At the farm when my cousin was riding my mare. I love how she shines!!!


All wound up

----------

_Capray_ (07-14-2012)

----------

